# The High Stress Diet



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 17, 2009)

*The High Stress Diet*

This is a specially formulated diet designed to help people cope with the stress that builds during the day. 

*Breakfast:* 
1 grapefruit 
1 slice whole wheat toast 
1 cup skim milk 

*Lunch:* 
1 small portion lean, steamed chicken 
1 cup spinach 
1 cup herbal tea 
1 Hershey's kiss 

*Afternoon Tea:* 
The rest of the Hershey Kisses in the bag 
1 tub of Hagen-Daaz ice cream with chocolate chips 

*Dinner:* 
4 glasses of wine (red or white) 
2 loaves garlic bread 
1 family size supreme pizza 
3 Snickers Bars 

*Midnight Night Snack:* 
1 whole Sarah Lee cheesecake (eaten directly from the freezer)


----------



## ladylore (Aug 17, 2009)

> 1 whole Sarah Lee cheesecake (eaten directly from the freezer)



I did that this week.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 17, 2009)

The research is obviously flawed. I see no mention of Cap'n Crunch with Crunchberries anywhere.  Pffft.


----------



## Banned (Aug 17, 2009)

I've been on a diet similar to this for years.  My stress is still high.  What am I doing wrong??


----------



## NicNak (Aug 17, 2009)

They forgot the tranqulizer to get that sugar high down so the person can actually sleep :teehee:


----------



## Meg (Aug 17, 2009)

Ooooh yeah 

I like this.


----------



## why (Aug 17, 2009)

Gotta try this


----------

